# Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*

						Game of Thrones gilt als die teuerste Serie aller Zeiten. Offenbar liegt das auch an den Gehaltsvorstellungen der Hauptdarsteller: Viele verdienen in den neueren Staffeln 500.000 US-Dollar pro Folge.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*


----------



## Schori (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*

Trotzdem ist die 8. Staffel meiner Meinung nach die schlechteste und kein würdiger Abschluss.


----------



## simosh (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*



Schori schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist die 8. Staffel meiner Meinung nach die schlechteste und kein würdiger Abschluss.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Geld hin oder her, selten ne Serie gesehen die so gegen die Wand gefahren wurde. Egal welches Fanlager und wo die Prioritäten liegen, einfach in alle Richtungen ins Gesicht gerotzt. Level Star Wars.


----------



## .oLo. (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*

Staffel 7 war schon enttäuschend kurz und ließ alles missen was GoT ausgemacht hat, Staffel 8 ist nochmal ne Nummer knackiger und fühlt sich einfach viel zu schnell an. Bin auch eher enttäuscht, während ich mich anfangs noch auf neue Folgen freuen konnte, bin ich mittlerweile beinahe froh wenn es endlich vorbei ist. Schade, die Serie hätte besseres verdient gehabt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*

Naja, die Darsteller (bzw. ihr Management) sitzen da halt an einem sehr kräftigen Hebel. 

Dennoch nichts gegen die Gehälter der Two and a half men- und Big bang theory-Darsteller z.B.


----------



## Speedbone (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*

Ausgehend von dem Gesamtbild der 8. Staffel hätten die Meisten eher die Hälfte verdient. Wobei in meinen Augen die Gehälter von Schauspielern im allgemeinen sowieso zu hoch sind.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*

Big Bang Darsteller bekommen mehr.


----------



## the_move (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*

Was haben denn Sean Bean und Mark Addy in der ersten Staffel jeweils pro Folge erhalten?


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*



simosh schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Geld hin oder her, selten ne Serie gesehen die so gegen die Wand gefahren wurde. Egal welches Fanlager und wo die Prioritäten liegen, einfach in alle Richtungen ins Gesicht gerotzt. Level Star Wars.



Die Darsteller haben sich ihre Gagen dennoch verdient. Es ist ja nicht deren schuld, dass ihre Rollen z.T. sehr kurz kommen und kaum Dialoge haben. Ich denke da z.B. an Jon oder Cercei, aber auch Tyrion. 
Es ist einfach eine Schande, dass man das ganze Potential nicht genutzt und fast alles was man in den vorherigen Staffeln an Handlung aufgebaut hat, so halbgar und krude enden lässt. 
Ich könnte ja über schwache Staffeln 5 bis 8 hinwegsehen, wenn z.B. die Schlacht gegen den Nachtkönig anders verlaufen wäre. D&D sind jedoch inkompetent und hatten auch kein Interesse mehr an GoT, obwohl HBO noch mehr Folgen gemacht hätte. Es war nicht HBOs Entscheidung GoT so enden zu lassen, sondern D&D wollten es so.

Die Reaktionen der Darsteller auf das Serienende sprechen übrigens auch Bände.


----------



## Nazzy (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*



> Die Reaktionen der Darsteller auf das Serienende sprechen übrigens auch Bände.



Was meinste ?


----------



## ich558 (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*



Speedbone schrieb:


> Ausgehend von dem Gesamtbild der 8. Staffel hätten die Meisten eher die Hälfte verdient. Wobei in meinen Augen die Gehälter von Schauspielern im allgemeinen sowieso zu hoch sind.



Die Schauspieler überzeugen in Staffel 8 auf ganzer Linie. Wenn eine Serie so erfolgreich ist, hauptsächlich von Schauspielern getragen wird und so viele Million Menschen unterhält ist der Verdienst auch angemessen.


----------



## BiJay (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*

Na, kein Wunder, wenn die Gage pro Folge steigt, dass sie dann die Anzahl der Folgen kürzen.


----------



## the_move (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*



Nazzy schrieb:


> Was meinste ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EA7UQOYskas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## acc (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*

zur teuersten serie fehlt aber noch ein stückchen, der titel gehört immer noch "the pacific" mit etwa 20 millionen pro folge.


----------



## T-MAXX (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*

Für so ein Gewalt durchtriebenes Serien Spektakel gebe ich keinen Cent aus.
Da sieht man mal wieder wie groß der Durst nach Gewalt und Elend in der Welt ist.


----------



## simosh (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die Darsteller haben sich ihre Gagen dennoch verdient.
> 
> D&D wollten es so.



Ja, über die Darsteller ging es mir gar nicht, die Gehälter finde ich sogar eher klein im Vergleich zu anderen Shows. 

Was D&D angeht hab ich mich dann erst nach meinem Post eingelesen, weil mir ein Kollege die Petition gezeigt hat. Und dann das wegen der neuen Star Wars Trilogie etc. Reddit sollte man mal öfter besuchen.


----------



## azzih (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*

Ist doch nix Besonderes bei ner erfolgreichen Serie. Haben ja auch durch die Bank weg solide bis gut geschauspielert.


----------



## Laforma666 (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars verdienen ein Vermögen*



acc schrieb:


> zur teuersten serie fehlt aber noch ein stückchen, der titel gehört immer noch "the pacific" mit etwa 20 millionen pro folge.



quatch, das marvel universum ist ja wohl spitzenreiter... so viele episoden mit bekannten und unbekannten super helden, wie da in kuerzester zeit ausgesch... abgedreht werden, kann man das mit ruhigen gewissen als serie bezeichnen.


----------

